

Programming Wisdom Center - njn
http://www.geocities.com/tablizer/

======
chronomex
I recommend changing the link to point to a permanent archive of Geocities,
such as <http://reocities.com/tablizer/>

~~~
njn
i thought Reocities' header detracted from the experience, but thank you the
permalink all the same

